# IE zeigt keine Bilder mehr



## möp (4. Oktober 2003)

Moin

ich hab seit kurzem Probleme mit meinem IE 5.5
Der will einfach keine Bilder mehr anzeigen und ich weis nicht woran es liegen könnte.
In den Internetoptionen ist alles richtig eingestellt.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...

mfg
möp


----------



## Georg Melher (4. Oktober 2003)

Überprüfe mal, ob unter "Start -> Einstellungen -> Ordneroptionen -> Dateitypen -> [Dateityp für GIF-Dateien auswählen] -> Bearbeiten" unter "Inhaltstyp (MIME): image/gif" eingetragen ist.


----------



## möp (4. Oktober 2003)

da stimmt alles 

daran liegts also nich


----------



## pReya (5. Oktober 2003)

Geh mal im IE auf "Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Erweitert" und setz unter "Multimedia" ein  Häckchen bei "Bilder anzeigen"


----------



## möp (5. Oktober 2003)

das ist auch eingestellt, daran liegt es auch nicht

mfg
möp


----------

